# New G4S process?



## TheFrigidPenguin (Mar 17, 2022)

Anyone else switch to the new G4S process, where the cash office TM removes the bank deposit from the machine instead of the courier doing so? I was wondering because all of my cash office TMs are complaining that they have to use 1 deposit bag for each side of the machine, using 2 deposit bags daily... is there a way around this? When Brinks would do the pickup, they use 1 bag for the entire machine instead of 1 bag for each side of the machine. Kind of wasteful, and those bags ain't cheap.


----------



## Rarejem (Mar 17, 2022)

TheFrigidPenguin said:


> Anyone else switch to the new G4S process, where the cash office TM removes the bank deposit from the machine instead of the courier doing so? I was wondering because all of my cash office TMs are complaining that they have to use 1 deposit bag for each side of the machine, using 2 deposit bags daily... is there a way around this? When Brinks would do the pickup, they use 1 bag for the entire machine instead of 1 bag for each side of the machine. Kind of wasteful, and those bags ain't cheap.


Not sure that CO procedures of any sort should be a forum topic


----------



## DBZ (Mar 17, 2022)

I suggest calling GS4 and make sure you are doing it right. Maybe check yammer. I'd also delete the content of your post and ask the mods to remove it entirely. This is a public forum


----------



## TheFrigidPenguin (Mar 17, 2022)

Rarejem said:


> Not sure that CO procedures of any sort should be a forum topic


I'm not talking about safe codes, jeez.


----------



## sunnydays (Mar 18, 2022)

just generally a good idea to not talk about that kind of sensitive topic on a public forum tho in my opinion

my store is rolling this out next week so if anything pops up i’ll dm you


----------

